# Prima Donna 6900m coffee either bitter or bland...



## tomcourtney (Dec 2, 2016)

New to coffee machines, need some help.

I have a freshly roasted Espresso Starter Pack from HasBean with 5 popular beans to try.

While waiting for them to settle I've tried 3 types of medium roast beans, Lavazzo, Starbucks and Waitrose.

Tried different grind and strength setting and wasn't expecting great things but nothing drinkable worries me.

Coffee is either bitter or bland, not one decent cup so far....

have I wasted £1000?

help!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

What are you grinding them with? And what are you making them with?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

No you have just bought low quality coffee, unless you spent £1000 on the Starbucks coffee , then yes you have .

It's been a while since I've seen any Starbucks offering described as medium roasted tho .


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

It's a bean to cup machine he has. The beans you have bought so far wont be fresh so wait till you try the machine with the hasbean beans you have.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> It's a bean to cup machine he has. The beans you have bought so far wont be fresh so wait till you try the machine with the hasbean beans you have.


Ah I see. A prima donna 6900m is a machine.

Sorry OP. I thought you were making some sort of amusing comment about being a prima donna. Whoops.

*Retreats back to small dark hidey hole*


----------



## tomcourtney (Dec 2, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> No you have just bought low quality coffee, unless you spent £1000 on the Starbucks coffee , then yes you have .
> 
> It's been a while since I've seen any Starbucks offering described as medium roasted tho .


You you mean the poor folks who don't buy fresh ground are drinking coffee this bad?


----------



## tomcourtney (Dec 2, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> It's a bean to cup machine he has. The beans you have bought so far wont be fresh so wait till you try the machine with the hasbean beans you have.


Hope you're correct, it's taken me a long time to convince my wife to buy the DeLonghi.....


----------



## tomcourtney (Dec 2, 2016)

Have opened, a couple of days early, the 'Blakes' blend from HasBean.

It has indeed made a difference, much more flavour and not bitter.

Feelings of relief and anticipation with 4 other HasBean blends still to explore









As usual any suggestions most welcome.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Great news. First suggestion. Bin the stale beans!

Once you work out your consumption you can start ordering with enough resting time built in (eg ordering as you open your final 500/250 or when the bag is half empty)

I'd say try a range of Roasters and see what you like from where.


----------

